# fake single mother wants discount



## treesurgeon (Dec 5, 2005)

how does this sound for honesty.
a lady called me for firewood the other day and said that a friend gave my number to them so they could call me for wood. she stated that she needed 10 face cords of wood. but at a discounted price. why. because she was a SINGLE PARENT that has a mortgage where she pays all the bills. well ok. everyone has to pay somewhere to live, right. i have a rock solid price of $80 a face cord and no discounts because i have many, many more bills than most people. 
on returning her call, she told me her situation and i gave her a price of $80 a cord. she could not believe that i sell wood for that much. so i told her that i could deliver a load now and some at a later time to try to defray the brunt of the cost of the wood. she told me that she would have to discuss it with her HUSBAND after he gets home from WORK. 
too bad that cheap, dumb, liars dont always get what they want.  
still haven't heard back from her yet.


----------



## Patrick62 (Dec 5, 2005)

*No discounts*

I have sold a little wood. People don't realize what it actually takes to cut/split/deliver firewood. My answer to these kind of folks is that they should get a saw, truck, and go get some wood. Then they might realize the economics.
-Pat


----------



## Sizzle-Chest (Dec 5, 2005)

maybe she burned her brain when she ran out of wood


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Dec 5, 2005)

treesurgeon said:


> how does this sound for honesty.
> a lady called me for firewood the other day and said that a friend gave my number to them so they could call me for wood. she stated that she needed 10 face cords of wood. but at a discounted price. why. because she was a SINGLE PARENT that has a mortgage where she pays all the bills.



i am single parent and never expect a discount for me being stupid enough to 
(1) make a poor decision in who i married; (2) birthed this many babies; and (3) sit here at mid-life as a *solo* parent... no one is responsible for my errors in judgement  

the one business man who asked if i was a single parent, and then 'gave me a discount' did a lousy job for me (pressure washing the house)-- over charged me, did poor work.

#1. glad you stayed firm in your price (if that's your standard, it's up to you to decide if you do charity work or not; in my work, when someone tells me i'm too expensive, i explain i am not a NON-profit business)
#2. even happier she showed her duplicity when she referred to her husband coming home...


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER (Dec 5, 2005)

If the person is a widow/widower then I may entertain some sort of discount. But I can tell you, based from my brief stint is sales,.... don't count on it.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 5, 2005)

I'll bet that lady is loaded!


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Dec 5, 2005)

I would give her a fake discount or sell her some fake wood. Dishonest people really chap my hide.


----------



## treesurgeon (Dec 6, 2005)

Trinity Honoria said:


> i am single parent and never expect a discount for me being stupid enough to
> (1) make a poor decision in who i married; (2) birthed this many babies; and (3) sit here at mid-life as a *solo* parent... no one is responsible for my errors in judgement
> 
> the one business man who asked if i was a single parent, and then 'gave me a discount' did a lousy job for me (pressure washing the house)-- over charged me, did poor work.
> ...


i guess you get what you pay for. if someone offers you a discount, in some ways they must be thinking of doing less of a job. sometimes it pays to pay.


----------



## smokechase II (Dec 6, 2005)

Larrythecableguy is funny. Typical of his namesake too.
But has a businessman, you can't do that.
But has a practical joker......
Sign her up for a dating service, when hubby is there?
Just a thought.


----------



## WESCOMAN (Dec 6, 2005)

I agree that she does not deserve a discount (I dont like liars!). However, Having been down on my luck and a family of 4 children and a wife I would not have made it if my local church didnt help out. Having been on the other side of the tracks I would give someone a good break on firewood cost if they really had the need. It would be just to help them get on there feet again, NOT an on going wellfare program. That hurts more than helps. My Church knows I will deliver firewood cheap to someone in need.


----------



## treesurgeon (Dec 6, 2005)

WESCOMAN said:


> I agree that she does not deserve a discount (I dont like liars!). However, Having been down on my luck and a family of 4 children and a wife I would not have made it if my local church didnt help out. Having been on the other side of the tracks I would give someone a good break on firewood cost if they really had the need. It would be just to help them get on there feet again, NOT an on going wellfare program. That hurts more than helps. My Church knows I will deliver firewood cheap to someone in need.


it stinks that a couple of people could ruin it for the rest.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 7, 2005)

*single mom?*

Not only is she a rip-off artist but industrial-strength dumb as well. Just be glad that you're not married to her ! Elderly people, folks who've had a run of bad luck and are trying to dig themselves out,or some civic organizations may( I said MAY) get a discount but nobody else. Okay...I will give a discount to senior citizens as long as they're not driving a car that costs more than I make in two years...but thats IT. When Stihl and Oregon and Baileys and Madsens start giving me a discount I'll be more than glad to extend the courtesy to my customers. You might consider signing up your would be rip-off artist/customer for every kind of aggravating mailing list that you could spend a spare morning gathering together. :bang:


----------



## treesurgeon (Dec 8, 2005)

just about everyone wants a discount. i had this old lady's account for years and always gave them a discount. they were always crying poor and fixed income. it just seemed right and i always turn a profit even though it cut into my profits. now that they have moved on to a better place, i talked to one of their neighbors and found out that they were loaded and cheap. had the most money in the neighborhood. i think they gave it to their daughter. no shes the loaded one.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Dec 8, 2005)

Trinity Honoria said:


> no one is responsible for my errors in judgement





Thank you. Can we get some more like you in this country?


----------



## canguy21 (Dec 18, 2005)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Thank you. Can we get some more like you in this country?


My thought too. I get a number of customers who expect a better price 'because I'm a friend of Bob's'. I tell them if they were a true friend of Bob's, they would be more than happy to pay him a fair price.


----------



## redprospector (Dec 19, 2005)

It's sad that this woman seems to be a shyster, but don't let one bad apple spoil the whole bushel.
I don't give discounts on firewood, but if I find that a person is truely in need I will give them a full cord of wood for nothing. 
I don't feel responsible for someone elses bad decisions, but I also don't want to see someone in need doing without when I have the ability to help them.
Bad decisions that are realized by the person who made them, can turn into wisdom in future decisions.
Besides all of that, if you work with a church in your area, and they will give you a reciept for the wood it is a tax deduction.

I guess I get my outlook from the fact that I made some very poor decisions in my past, that caused me not to have a pot to piss in, or a window to throw it out of. Now I have a few windows to throw my pots out of. Without the help of others I wouldn't be where I am, and I appreciate what was done for my family when we were in need.

Andy


----------



## Jumper (Dec 19, 2005)

Sometimes people who are really well off, at least compared to others, are the cheapest ones on the block, and get a perverse thrill out of ripping someone off by laying a sob story at the supplier of the goods or service. I delivered at least 20 pickup loads of firewood to a relative on a fixed income this past summer, and while they are not poor, the rise in the loonie has hurt their bottom line as their pensions are in US dollars. I was not doing much else, and I enjoyed helping them out. On the other hand I would be a little miffed if I found out someone else had taken $$$ out of my wallet under false pretences, and would not entertain supplying them again, even at full rate, and if they called again I would tell them why. In the end, I helped would have helped someone I thought was in need so that would be satisfaction enough.


----------



## redprospector (Dec 19, 2005)

I don't mean that we should all be suckers and give stuff, or discounts to tight wads. But don't close your heart to those who are in need.

Andy


----------



## treesurgeon (Dec 19, 2005)

trust no one. just be fair. charge the same for everyone. its keeps things simple.
delivered some wood to a lady that did not have the money a couple months age. but had a new 50" plasma TV.


----------



## Tree Frog (Dec 20, 2005)

Call her back and tell her that you had to raise prices to $100 a cord this winter and that you will cut her a break at $80. Then send her a christmas card and tell her what a wonderful single parent she is to have the support of her husband making the finacial decisions in the house. :angry2: :censored:


----------



## Sheshovel (Dec 20, 2005)

Yea ,to me $80.00 a cord IS a discount because here
hardwood is going for $195 to $225 a cord.


----------



## treesurgeon (Dec 21, 2005)

Sheshovel said:


> Yea ,to me $80.00 a cord IS a discount because here
> hardwood is going for $195 to $225 a cord.


i think he means for a face cord. if your getting 225 for a face cord then good for you. wish i could do the same. three face cord is going for 250 now.


----------



## Drive_1305 (Dec 27, 2005)

If she were truely a single lady, fairly attractive, and a little on the wild side, since Im a single man I would probably try and work out deal for a discount.


----------



## 04ultra (Dec 27, 2005)

Her husband has got to be a Dr. They can be so tight with there coins.


----------



## BlackenedTimber (Jan 10, 2006)

I gave a few discounts to some of my elderly regular customers... they were living in summer cottages with no insuation in upper new york... they NEEDED the wood. I never was to crazy about fronting people wood though... screwed a few times. people dont realize that they dont go to the gas station or grocery store and argue with them about thier prices, I dontknow what makes firewood so susceptable to this kinda BS.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 10, 2006)

BlackenedTimber said:


> I gave a few discounts to some of my elderly regular customers... they were living in summer cottages with no insuation in upper new york... they NEEDED the wood. I never was to crazy about fronting people wood though... screwed a few times. people dont realize that they dont go to the gas station or grocery store and argue with them about thier prices, I dontknow what makes firewood so susceptable to this kinda BS.


 People (thankfully not very many) often figure we're just a bunch of knuckle-dragging uncouth rustic rural types and they treat us accordingly. When they begin to argue about the price you can always factor in an "aggravation surcharge". Let 'em think what they want...don't prove them right.


----------



## treesurgeon (Jan 11, 2006)

i figured out that people who give in, meaning, lower their price, then have a reason to. if you provide a good service or product, then stick behind it. dont cut yourself short and degrade yourself by lowering your price. 
i set a price and stick to it. if i give a deal, then i know that i will suffer. its not much, but if i could put all that extra money toward my morgage, then i will save allot and pay it off faster. if i give discounts, then im paying off their morgage.


----------



## BlackenedTimber (Jan 11, 2006)

thats an excellent way to look at it, Mr surgeon.


----------



## treesurgeon (Jan 11, 2006)

Drive_1305 said:


> If she were truely a single lady, fairly attractive, and a little on the wild side, since Im a single man I would probably try and work out deal for a discount.


she tries to screw you on the wood deal, just imagine what she will do in bed.


----------



## geofore (Jan 12, 2006)

*mortgage*



treesurgeon said:


> i figured out that people who give in, meaning, lower their price, then have a reason to. if you provide a good service or product, then stick behind it. dont cut yourself short and degrade yourself by lowering your price.
> i set a price and stick to it. if i give a deal, then i know that i will suffer. its not much, but if i could put all that extra money toward my morgage, then i will save allot and pay it off faster. if i give discounts, then im paying off their morgage.


You usually have to tell the bank/mortgage company to put the extra money towards the principal or they won't do that to reduce the principal.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Jan 12, 2006)

boboak said:


> People (thankfully not very many) often figure we're just a bunch of knuckle-dragging uncouth rustic rural types and they treat us accordingly. .


and let's hope they don't read AS... or some of their beliefs will be validated...  



boboak said:


> When they begin to argue about the price you can always factor in an "aggravation surcharge".


i do this in my business, as well... one person was so obnoxious and pushy, i tripled the price... this little ole lady with blue hair taught me some creative ways to use 4 letter words... LOL and she decided she didn't want to do business with me, which was just fine with me... she'd never ever have been happy...


----------



## Gologit (Jan 12, 2006)

Trinity Honoria said:


> and let's hope they don't read AS... or some of their beliefs will be validated...
> 
> 
> i do this in my business, as well... one person was so obnoxious and pushy, i tripled the price... this little ole lady with blue hair taught me some creative ways to use 4 letter words... LOL and she decided she didn't want to do business with me, which was just fine with me... she'd never ever have been happy...


 This is probably why we're not going to get rich in the wood business. We have this total disinterest in putting up with any bs. Okay,I'll fess up...some days I'll put up with a little but I'm selective about it and some days are just zero-tolerance for bs days.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Jan 12, 2006)

boboak said:


> This is probably why we're not going to get rich in the wood business. We have this total disinterest in putting up with any bs. Okay,I'll fess up...some days I'll put up with a little but I'm selective about it and some days are just zero-tolerance for bs days.



well, my business has nothing to do with trees... well, kinda-- it includes lots of paper made from trees...  but i know what you mean...


----------



## Tinwoodman (Jan 20, 2006)

I know what you all mean-- everyone wants a discount. I give firewood away free if the people come to my house and pick it up. If I have to deliver it, I charge. I don't split it either. In this area it's hard enough to give away wood, let alone sell it. I sold some last year, but it was basically a matter of making a little icing off the removal job whereby I obtained it. Now we've had a major ice storm here, I can't sell wood for love or for money. It's everywhere, for free. But as for the sob stories-- I was almost duped by this one lady-- she gave me this whole sob story about her daughter having died the year before, etc. and she almost got a really super deal out of me. Even so she balked at my price and terms, and I told her somebody else might possibly underbid me if she just looked through the yellow pages. I opened up the phone book and wrote down four numbers for her to call. She must have, cuz I never heard from her again. Somebody with climbers or a bucket truck could have done that job, maybe, cheaper than me. More power to them. I narrowly escaped commiting myself to taking down 27 medium size pines for $3800!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2006)

*Single???*

Every so often the likes of her will arise.Her kind I can
count on one hand.Most folk who burn wood have had
a taste of preparing it,and as sutch they appreciate the 
labor involved. Old bull


----------

